# Sound System, Blown Speakers



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hello, recently my speakers blew and I am looking to replace them with quality speakers and amplify them, also run a sub set up in the trunk, basically do a full system, is this possible on the stock deck? Because I have the touch screen my-link i cannot replace this at this time and still have my rear view camera and all that, is this possible to do? if not what are my best options and also what components would you guys recommend?


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

Help Anyone? *Bump*


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

It is possible. It just depends on your budget. How much are you willing to spend?


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> It is possible. It just depends on your budget. How much are you willing to spend?


Idk maybe 2k or so what do you think is a reasonable amount?


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

2k will be more then you need to spend with the pieces XR will recommend! You able to do the install yourself? Good with doing woodwork? If you can I believe your looking in around a grand. There's lots of how to's on here with good pictures. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

With that budget, go all out and get the Dayton 7" / Seas Prestige 1" Combo with dual 18" Subs .


Plan your system with XtremeRevolution and you won't be sorry.
SQ Audio Thread V2


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

EcoDave said:


> With that budget, go all out and get the Dayton 7" / Seas Prestige 1" Combo with dual 18" Subs .
> 
> 
> Plan your system with XtremeRevolution and you won't be sorry.
> SQ Audio Thread V2


I have tried, but he doesn't reply to my messages or questions on his threads or anything. I really want his help though!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Aus348 said:


> I have tried, but he doesn't reply to my messages or questions on his threads or anything. I really want his help though!


He will respond just give him some time, he is on here a ton but this is not the only thing he spends time on. maybe he is working on the Cruze. Plus he already responded to your thread


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Bump*


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Aus348 said:


> *Bump*


Have you not been able to get in contact with him?


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Aus348 said:


> I have tried, but he doesn't reply to my messages or questions on his threads or anything. I really want his help though!


2 18's in a little car? Whatever floats your boat but I would never. I killer 10in sub with a killer amp is perfect for me, plus I still have a trunk. I hope you dynamatted everything in that car!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Gnfanatic said:


> 2 18's in a little car? Whatever floats your boat but I would never. I killer 10in sub with a killer amp is perfect for me, plus I still have a trunk. I hope you dynamatted everything in that car!


Spoken like a true noob, the 18's do not really take that much space. 10"s a great but do not judge a book by its cover. Dynamat is not for rattling if thats what you are implying.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

noob? ahhh, ok.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Fellas, fellas... there are many ways to skin a cat, and many ways to make noise in a car. Everyone will have their opinions, and they are just that, opinions.

Aus348, did you read through the threads that were linked above? The answers to most of your questions will be there. Maybe once you have a grasp on what XR is recommending you can PM him some more specific questions if you think your needs are not covered. He's done an excellent job laying out some great options for audio in the Cruze, but he's also a very busy guy and doesn't always have time to attend to people on a daily and individual basis.

Good luck with your system and post a build thread if/when you go ahead with it.


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> Have you not been able to get in contact with him?



Nope and I first messaged him like 4 months ago


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Gnfanatic said:


> noob? ahhh, ok.


Sorry that was dickish.. please forgive me.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Gnfanatic said:


> 2 18's in a little car? Whatever floats your boat but I would never. I killer 10in sub with a killer amp is perfect for me, plus I still have a trunk. I hope you dynamatted everything in that car!


I have the 2 18" sub setup pictured in EcoDave's post, and I will clear some things up for you.

1. I only lost 11" of my trunk space, which compared to a sealed or even ported box, it might not take up space across the entire back of the trunk, however a box would protrude further out into the trunk from the back seats than 11", not to mention that it cant sit closer than 3-4" from the back seats due to their angle'd nature. So in truth you might actually lose more space with a sealed enclosure for a 10" sub than an infinite baffle for two 18s.

2. Dynamat is crap when it comes to sound deadening. Its heavy, thick, and for some reason people assume that it only works if you cover every square inch of everything. Instead what works extremely well and I have in my trunk/doors, as well as TeCollins and XtremeRevolution are CLD tiles. They come in smaller sizes, and you can cut them to size to suit your needs. You see the principal when using sound deadening material is that you only need a couple pieces spaced out to make a panel completely sound dead.

As an example you hit a symbol with a drum stick and it resonates for a while. All you need to do to make it stop is touch it with a single finger, and it completely stops resonating, even though you only touched an extremely small potion of its overall surface area. Same principal applies when using sound deadening material to panels in a car. My entire trunk has virtually zero rattle left in it, and I used maybe 2-3 square feet of deadening material in my trunk, trunk lid, and trunk deck.

Now, to talk subs. There are many types of subs, but the most common are SPL(Sound Pressure Level) subs/brands like SPL/Alpine/etc. that are primarily made to be as loud, and bassy/boomy as possible. Now although these are nice... there are also subs made for SQ(Sound Quality) that specialize in playing accurate notes, not making boom boom. What does all that mean? Well I'll put it to you this way, my room mate has a single 12" Alpine Type R subwoofer in a ported box, and it can play louder than my 18s, and you can hear it from further. However all you hear is distorted bass that is blended together, without having distinguishable notes, and you can feel the bass, but maybe in your back/toes/fingers. Now my 18s might not be as loud, or shake as many cars next to it, but you can hear every note it plays, and even on the maximum volume I dare play before my subs bottom out you can still hear the music instead of just pure bass. And here's the kicker, you don't just feel the bass with your skin, you feel it move the air in your lungs, you feel it in your gut, and it makes the hair on the back of your neck stand on end as a chill runs down your spine.

Case in point, they sound **** good.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Case in point, they sound **** good.


I hope I don't have the chance to hear a car like yours or Andrei's... if I ever do I will probably find myself explaining the obnoxious looking pro-audio setup in my trunk. Wait, that's a good thing maybe?

For those reading along, since Alpine was brought up I thought I'd mention that their 8" Type R holds very high praise with the Sound Quality crowd. Their 10" and 12" Type Rs are more "average" sounding SPL subs, though the latest generation is supposed to be improved in the SQ department. The 8" apparently sounds VERY nice, even in a vented box. It is only an 8, so SPL expectations have to be reasonable.

Another advantage of the dual 18" baffle set up is that it isolates the listener from all the vibrating trunk panels that introduce distortion. Putting a sub in the trunk pressurizes the whole trunk, and the resulting sound waves into the cabin are a mixture of pure sound wave from the sub and distorted sound waves reflected off the flexible trunk bodywork.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I have never in my life heard anything that comes remotely close in sound quality to the two 18s that are in my car and Justin's car. Even my two old IDQ10 V2s, which were legendary SQ sub's that won MECA State Class A didn't sound this good. There's just no comparison. Each has a lower moving mass than your average 12" sub while having 3x the cone area. They are pro audio subwoofers and they sound like it. They sound LIVE. Accurate, real, and the subs are just 1/4" from the back seats and are very shallow so you lose very little trunk space. You could just use one if you wanted to of run two 15" versions instead. The elimination of trunk coloration and also cancellation is a huge one. 

There's just nothing out there that compares. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> I hope I don't have the chance to hear a car like yours or Andrei's... if I ever do I will probably find myself explaining the obnoxious looking pro-audio setup in my trunk. Wait, that's a good thing maybe?
> 
> For those reading along, since Alpine was brought up I thought I'd mention that their 8" Type R holds very high praise with the Sound Quality crowd. Their 10" and 12" Type Rs are more "average" sounding SPL subs, though the latest generation is supposed to be improved in the SQ department. The 8" apparently sounds VERY nice, even in a vented box. It is only an 8, so SPL expectations have to be reasonable.
> 
> Another advantage of the dual 18" baffle set up is that it isolates the listener from all the vibrating trunk panels that introduce distortion. Putting a sub in the trunk pressurizes the whole trunk, and the resulting sound waves into the cabin are a mixture of pure sound wave from the sub and distorted sound waves reflected off the flexible trunk bodywork.


There is no explaining. All you do is pop the trunk and say, those bad boys are 18s, and everyone drools.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You could just use one if you wanted to of run two 15" versions instead.


Do you honestly think anyone could bring themselves to do such a thing, you guys walking around with your huge 18's hanging out? That's an RX for inferiority complex...


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> Do you honestly think anyone could bring themselves to do such a thing, you guys walking around with your huge 18's hanging out? That's an RX for inferiority complex...


I had to read this post several times to fully understand it .....than bing* the light came on hilarious


----------

